# all weather shooting



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

while going thru a course it started raining all but 1 person left because it wasn't sunny. i train all weather rain,snow,cold,or hot. anyone else out there who shoots any weather.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I've never tried that - I guess I can see some advantages. But hopefully, if things went bad, most of us could adapt pretty well.

I just don't feel like getting my $500+ piece of metal wet unless I have to.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2006)

I never shoot my guns in the rain. I was once with a few friends who were shooting their guns in the rain and it was pretty funny seeing the raindrops turn to steam when they hit the hot barrel. :lol:


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

I've duck hunted several times in pouring rain. Does that count? :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I've duck hunted several times in pouring rain. Does that count? :lol:


Man, getting up at 3am and sitting out in the rain waiting for a duck sure sounds like fun :wink:


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> > I've duck hunted several times in pouring rain. Does that count? :lol:
> ...


It sure does! A cold day with sleet coming down is good too.:-D :-D :-D

I didn't know you were a duckhunter Ship.

We shoot rain, shine, wind, hail, snow, heat, cold, whatever the only thing that slows shooting down is lightning. Lightning has the right of way, everything else is a minor inconvenience.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

about any hunting in adverse weather counts. to many don't have practice at shooting wet,cold,scared and effects it can have on aiming. a wet or cold shiver at the wrong time can mean the difference between hit or miss


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > Brandon_Lutz said:
> ...


I was being sarcastic - sorry, it doesn't come across well in text.  :-D

No, I'm not into hunting myself...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I was being sarcastic - sorry, it doesn't come across well in text.  :-D
> 
> No, I'm not into hunting myself...


No worries. You don't have to hunt to enjoy a brisk morning with sleet or rain coming down waiting for Ducks or Geese. It's something everyone can do. :-D :-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> > I've duck hunted several times in pouring rain. Does that count? :lol:
> ...


Its the greatest thing on earth!!!!


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

Duck hunting is usually best in fog and light rain. It's a blast.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Especially in the fog and low light. Sometimes you can see the hot steel shot streaking thru the air. 

Try teal hunting in the rain... FUN!!!


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

One of the most awesome sounds in the world is the sound of ducks coming in over head before daybreak. What a rush!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The sounds of the hunt!

A leaf turning loose and falling through the branches.

Acorns dropping to the forrest floor.

Dew dropping like raindrops.

The agitated barking of a squirrel.

Canada geese honking coming over the tree line.

Gunfire from a distant blind.

If you've never experienced it, words can't convey the feeling.

Bob Wright


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Bob Wright said:


> If you've never experienced it, words can't convey the feeling.


YUP. Its something special to be sure.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I love the sound of claymores going off in the driveway - how refreshing :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043 :smt043


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Bob,
I've heard all those things except one. They are all beautiful sounds. But you must have a lot better hearing than I 'cause I don't think I ever heard a leaf turn loose. I've heard claymores going off also, refreshing might work.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ahh.... Love the smell of napalm in the morning...............:smt118


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

And then there's the aroma:


Walking past a farm house in the early morning smelling bacon frying.

Coffee boiling in the pot.

Smoke wafting out smelling of oak and hickory.

Even the aroma of the livestock as you pass by.

Passing by after somebody has potted a squirrel and smelling the smell of burnt gunpowder.

The smell of buck urine scent on your clothes--well, maybe that's going too far. Never sit in front of a space heater with buck lure in you clothes!

Bob Wright


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Now that last bit sounded a LOT like the voice of experience:smt010


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

"If it ain't rainin', we ain't trainin'!"

I've trained, mainly with the handgun, in a 10 degree snowstorm in New England to 115 degree summers in Arizona. I've trained in freezing rainstorms so ugly that my sights were filled by the raindrops that flew horizontally uprange at me. I've been so sweaty that the gun practically slipped in my hand under recoil.

Frozen, wet, cold hands teach you things about pistol manipulation that you might not otherwise learn. Hands dripping with sweat will teach you something, too. Obviously, we don't control the circumstances in which we may have to fire in self-defense. Our hands could be cold, wet, sweaty, or covered in blood. Maybe we'll have gloves on. The weather may be nice and dry, or it could be a blizzard, monsoon, or freezing rain.

I like the idea of having experienced most of these conditions. It increases my confidence if I do have to defend myself in less-than-ideal conditions. As far as getting my guns wet, well, I'll dry 'em off when I clean them. Not that I especially care about the finish anyway.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

I agree with all you say, but......................if it's 15 degrees outside and a snowstorm is blowing, my self-defense will be limited to the den in front of the fire. Home invasion would just about be all I'd have to contend with.:smt002


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I agree with all you say, but......................if it's 15 degrees outside and a snowstorm is blowing, my self-defense will be limited to the den in front of the fire. Home invasion would just about be all I'd have to contend with.:smt002


I heard they close Texas every time it snows.:smt003 :smt003


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Yeah, they do. Twice since I've been alive.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Next time it rains, maybe I'll just put a small crack in the window and slide the barrel out through the crack :smt002 :smt002


----------



## ocharry (Jun 7, 2006)

out for me,,,and i can and have done it out the door,,, nothing like the smell of the prairie grass and buffler sh ahhh dung







500 yrd range in the back yard and that's me on the left


----------

